# Tell me about Minka



## rubycat

I've been obsessing about this bag, since I saw a reveal in a different forum. Please tell me more about her, specifically the flap closure, and also will the shorter strap fit over the shoulder?  Thanks!!


----------



## Eru

I think most people have the little minka (which is not small) vs the minka (which is huge and I've only ever seen in the KS stores, not on anyone or in any department store).  

Anyway, I have the little minka in jenkins (electric) blue, and it's my favorite bag.  The flap has a super deep zipper compartment that I rarely use, although it would be a good place to put wallet/keys during the work day when I'm not using them or an iPad (if I had one).  No one is going to reach into that zipper flap and grab something stealthily.  The main compartment (under the flap) closes with a not-super-strong magnet.  I haven't had problems with stuff falling out, though.  

I can put the shorter handle over my shoulder, no problem.


----------



## haiirpeace

How does the Little Minka compare to the Lil Ukita from MBMJ? Like size wise. I'm debating about a little minka or a clarke from KS.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I also have a little minka, and I can fit it over my shoulder even with a winter coat on.  I haven't used the long strap at all, though I suppose it could come in handy, so I keep it inside the bag in case I'd want to use it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I have the Little Minka, too.  It's a great bag...very smooshy and fabulous leather.  The short strap fits easily over the shoulder, and the long strap is great to crossbody.   I also never use the deep flap pocket.


----------



## rubycat

MiaBorsa said:


> I have the Little Minka, too.  It's a great bag...very smooshy and fabulous leather.  The short strap fits easily over the shoulder, and the long strap is great to crossbody.   I also never use the deep flap pocket.


So the flap isn't like the flap on the dooney FLO satchel??


----------



## MiaBorsa

rubycat said:


> So the flap isn't like the flap on the dooney FLO satchel??



Not at all.  The flap has a zipper that allows you to use a big pocket in the bag.  The zipper does NOT close the bag; it has a magnetic closure under the flap.

















Size comparison with Coach Haley...


----------



## Eru

haiirpeace said:


> How does the Little Minka compare to the Lil Ukita from MBMJ? Like size wise. I'm debating about a little minka or a clarke from KS.



Hmmm, I think they are around the same size, with the little minka being possible a little larger?  I've seen them both but never put them next to each other.  The lil ukita is a pretty bag, too, so you can't go wrong.


----------



## Becca4277

I have the little Minka in kelly green.  It is my favorite bag at the moment.   I use it with the long strap crossbody or I carry it by the short strap in the crook of my arm.  The leather is just so soft and the sloutch is perfect.  I get compliments on it all the time.  If I had the $$ I would buy it in the fushia pink color as well.

What color are you considering?


----------



## haiirpeace

Eru, I have a lil ukita so that's why I was curious. Sometimes I feel like it's a little too big for me!


----------



## Eru

haiirpeace said:


> Eru, I have a lil ukita so that's why I was curious. Sometimes I feel like it's a little too big for me!



Ah, ok,   I think they are similarly sized.  However, in my opinion, the minka looks great even when there is not much in it, unlike other bags I have (like MBMJ's Natasha).  If you can, you should try one on somewhere,


----------



## mayski

This post has won me over to Kate Spade! I just purchase my first Kate Spade handbag - the Cobble Hill Little Minka.


----------



## Honeylicious

Bump...
I'm considering a "large" Minka and can find little information and mod pic about it.
I have a lil Ukita, it is smaller than a little Minka (my friend has one).  You can fit a standard ipad in a lil Minka but not in a lil Ukita - the width of the opening is just too narrow.
I find the lil Ukita too small for me, even though I don't carry a lot on daily basis but I like to have more room.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I have a large Minka and it is pretty big. It would make a great work bag.  I'm 5'7/135.


----------



## y0g1

Hi friends,
I'm looking for the KS Little Minka in forest/kelly green. Totally in love with this bag, but it seems to me it is hardly available anymore. Can anyone please let me know or keep me posted where I can buy one. I'm planning to buy it for my b'day. So please help me and thanks a lot.


----------



## pringirl

y0g1 said:


> Hi friends,
> I'm looking for the KS Little Minka in forest/kelly green. Totally in love with this bag, but it seems to me it is hardly available anymore. Can anyone please let me know or keep me posted where I can buy one. I'm planning to buy it for my b'day. So please help me and thanks a lot.



Hey sweetie, haven't seen this in forest/kelly Green anywhere recently.. r u open to other colours? I just ordered a lil minka in Atlantic Blue from Katespade.com during their F&F sale for $169... also for my bday!! haha.. Awaiting its arrival!!!


----------



## y0g1

> I just ordered a lil minka in Atlantic Blue from Katespade.com during their F&F sale for $169... also for my bday!! haha.. Awaiting its arrival!!!



Congratulations!! I think the Atlantic blue is a gorgeous color too and you got it a very decent price. And I too will await pictures from you 

I'm particular about the color because most of my bags are black, tan and blue, so I need new colors


----------



## janiesea3

y0g1 said:


> Hi friends,
> I'm looking for the KS Little Minka in forest/kelly green. Totally in love with this bag, but it seems to me it is hardly available anymore. Can anyone please let me know or keep me posted where I can buy one. I'm planning to buy it for my b'day. So please help me and thanks a lot.




I don't post much here, b/c I'm more of an MK gal, but I saw a Kelly Green Little Minka at the Mall of Georgia Nordstrom Rack this past weekend. Just wanted to let you know! Good luck!


----------



## y0g1

pringirl said:


> Hey sweetie, haven't seen this in forest/kelly Green anywhere recently.. r u open to other colours? I just ordered a lil minka in Atlantic Blue from Katespade.com during their F&F sale for $169... also for my bday!! haha.. Awaiting its arrival!!!


Congratulations!! I think the Atlantic blue is a gorgeous color too and you got it a very decent price. And I too will await pictures from you 

I'm particular about the color because most of my bags are black, tan and blue, so I need new colors 

Still learning how to post replies to people


----------



## y0g1

janiesea3 said:


> I don't post much here, b/c I'm more of an MK gal, but I saw a Kelly Green Little Minka at the Mall of Georgia Nordstrom Rack this past weekend. Just wanted to let you know! Good luck!


Aww thank you so much. But I live in India so I can only shop online


----------



## coach1974

y0g1 said:


> Hi friends,
> I'm looking for the KS Little Minka in forest/kelly green. Totally in love with this bag, but it seems to me it is hardly available anymore. Can anyone please let me know or keep me posted where I can buy one. I'm planning to buy it for my b'day. So please help me and thanks a lot.


not my auction!!!

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...505?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e23b7b21*


----------



## y0g1

coach1974 said:


> not my auction!!!
> 
> *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...505?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e23b7b21*


Thank you so much, you are such a sweetheart


----------



## y0g1

coach1974 said:


> not my auction!!!
> 
> *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...505?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e23b7b21*


And I couldn't win the auction


----------



## pringirl

Just received my Lil minka!! Even my mom loves it hahaha.. Shall post pics soon &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## pringirl

Gorgeous Lil minka in Atlantic blue &#128157;&#128157;


----------



## y0g1

pringirl said:


> Gorgeous Lil minka in Atlantic blue &#128157;&#128157;


You got minka-fied  The bag looks beautiful. Guess what I got frustrated looking for the green color and ordered the same atlantic blue minka but I couldn't avail it at the same steal price as you. 

Guess we'll have our b'day gifts in common now.


----------



## Eru

y0g1 said:


> You got minka-fied  The bag looks beautiful. Guess what I got frustrated looking for the green color and ordered the same atlantic blue minka but I couldn't avail it at the same steal price as you.
> 
> Guess we'll have our b'day gifts in common now.



From the promotion code thread: "20% off Sale Items now through Sunday, April 27th at 11:59 pt with code SPRINGSALE" so maybe you can get the price of yours adjusted if you didn't use the code.


----------



## pringirl

y0g1 said:


> You got minka-fied  The bag looks beautiful. Guess what I got frustrated looking for the green color and ordered the same atlantic blue minka but I couldn't avail it at the same steal price as you.
> 
> Guess we'll have our b'day gifts in common now.



Think u snagged one of the last few Atlantic blue Lil minka!! Can't see it on katespade.com anymore.. I got it during the 25% off F&F sale..

It's a beautiful rich blue in soft, smooshy leather.. U will &#128150; it!!


----------



## Honeylicious

Pringirl, that minka is gorgeous!!
I saw one in dark african violet, so beautiful too .. I love purple but have never own one yet.  
ouh.. I got a large minka (and sold the lil ukita), I find it big sometimes (just sometimes) and it gets quite heavy when stuff.  should I try the little minka instead? ?


----------



## Honeylicious

Comparison pic (I have posted this on another thread but can't remember which one)
My large Minka and my friend's Little Minka.  I do find my Minka too large sometimes.


----------



## Honeylicious

Do you think I can fit these in a Little Minka??


----------



## pringirl

Thanks honeylicious!!
I reckon all this should fit in the little minka. Maybe u can try putting your stuff into one at the boutique just to be sure


----------



## Honeylicious

I was wondering if this bag is for young girls? I just saw a college age young lady with a tangerine (dont know the official name) little Leslie in the lift.  It looked cute. Although I dont look my age (> 35) I'm not sure if my Minka is age appropriate for me 
I wonder those of you who have this bag or the Leslie or any smilar KS styles.. are you in your 20s or what's your age group?


----------



## amajoh

Honeylicious said:


> I was wondering if this bag is for young girls? I just saw a college aged young lady with a tangerine (dont know the official name) little Leslie in the lift.  It looked cute. Although I dont look my age (> 35) but I'm not sure if my Minka is age appropriate for me
> 
> I wonder those of you who have this bag or the Leslie or any smilar KS styles.. are you in your 20s or what's your age group?




I'm 33 and I have a hot pink little minka. I say wear what makes you happy!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Honeylicious said:


> I was wondering if this bag is for young girls? I just saw a college age young lady with a tangerine (dont know the official name) little Leslie in the lift.  It looked cute. Although I dont look my age (> 35) I'm not sure if my Minka is age appropriate for me
> I wonder those of you who have this bag or the Leslie or any smilar KS styles.. are you in your 20s or what's your age group?


I'm 31 and I think this purse has a classic shape and would work for any age


----------



## pringirl

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I'm 31 and I think this purse has a classic shape and would work for any age



I agree. I'm 34.. little minka is super versatile & suits any age in my opinion.


----------



## Honeylicious

Thanks all 
I'm loving it and have been using it for a week straight. I do think I wear it well 
(Oh I'm referring to my violet lil minka not the black large minka above)


----------



## pringirl

Honeylicious said:


> Thanks all
> I'm loving it and have been using it for a week straight. I do think I wear it well
> (Oh I'm referring to my violet lil minka not the black large minka above)



Yup u do wear it well! Esp the pop of purple.. brightens up any outfit!! (I have a mbmj pansy purple fran & I love how it contrasts with my usual dark color casual outfits)

On the other hand, the large minka looked a little too big for u but big bags are always v stylish! &#128522;


----------



## Honeylicious

pringirl said:


> Yup u do wear it well! Esp the pop of purple.. brightens up any outfit!! (I have a mbmj pansy purple fran & I love how it contrasts with my usual dark color casual outfits)
> 
> On the other hand, the large minka looked a little too big for u but big bags are always v stylish! &#128522;


Yeah I'm surprised that it matches most of my wardrobe! Definitely adds a pop to my outfit
I feel the large Minka is kinda big too, especially when I hold it in my hand it's almost dragging on the floor~ but I like bigger bags and love the extra room.


----------



## BeachBagGal

I just received my first Little Minka in Dusty Emerald (loooove the color!) yesterday. Instant love for me! She is def roomy and nice & soft. She is the perfect crossbody length on me and that's hard to find (I'm 5'8). I can also wear her on my shoulder - it's a snug fit for me and I personally wouldn't wear it that way for an extended period of time, but she does fit.


----------



## baglover1973

Minka is a GREAT everyday bag.  Roomy, comfy, and stylish.  I think it spans all age groups and can be worn by anyone.  I love both of mine!!!


----------



## silverstar16

I agree! This isn't the type of bag that looks young to me. It's not the purse equivalent of seeing a 90 year old woman wearing pants with Juicy on the butt. 

But really, I think you should carry what you like regardless of your age. If you like a purse, who cares if it's popular with people of a different age group? But what you love and don't worry about anyone else!


----------



## KittyKwilter

KS appears to be popular with a younger group of people than Coach for example. On Coach forum there are a lot of people who admit to being 50-60+. I haven't seen any here. I am in the older group, so sometimes feel maybe I'm liking bags that I shouldn't.  I love Mini Minka, Little Minka. Small Leslie, and Small Audrey. Am I alone?


----------



## Danzie89

Why should it matter how old you are? If you like it, buy it!


----------



## silverstar16

KittyKwilter said:


> KS appears to be popular with a younger group of people than Coach for example. On Coach forum there are a lot of people who admit to being 50-60+. I haven't seen any here. I am in the older group, so sometimes feel maybe I'm liking bags that I shouldn't.  I love Mini Minka, Little Minka. Small Leslie, and Small Audrey. Am I alone?




But by the same token, I see a lot of high school girls (and younger!) with Coach bags so I don't think that Coach necessarily skews older exclusively. I just think that the teenagers aren't the ones posting here. 

I'm not a teenager but I'm also not 60+ either. I know what I like but I'm more concerned with the form and functionality than the brand. One of my favorite bags is a $20 no name black leather purse that I randomly found in a weird store near campus (weird because half the store is shirts, jerseys, and hats with the university name/logo but the store also has a Clinique counter). I used that bag every day for several years without any wear and tear because it was made really well. I was definitely not college aged anymore when I bought it but I didn't care about that!


----------



## golffyaloha

I have one little minka the leather so soft  but it's too heavy when it on my shoulder.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I have a little minka due to arrive Friday in dusty emerald and even though I haven't even seen it in person yet I am already wanting another or something similar! !
I would really like a vibrant pink.  I've seen a few different shades of pink online like deep pink, Rio pink, and strawberry froyo. Which of these is the most vibrant pink?  I love bold pinks like fuchsia and magenta. If anyone has comparison pics that would be wonderful! !


----------



## silverstar16

Rio Pink is the brightest and most vibrant pink that Kate Spade has made recently. It's much more vivid than Deep Pink (which I also love). It's very bright and very pink, almost neon but without any orange undertone (Gulabi, on the other hand, looks great on my screen but is so eye searingly neon in person that it's almost an 80s dayglo orange).

I did a side by side comparison of Deep Pink and Love Pink in person last summer but I honestly don't remember what conclusion I came to.  They're both great colors. I'm very picky about pink. I prefer fuchsia or magenta rather than straight pink.  IIRC Strawberry Froyo wasn't as bright as Deep Pink or Love Pink.  

If you're looking for a Little Minka, it doesn't come in Rio Pink. 

If you like a slightly more purplish tone, Bengal Purple is nice too. It's from the Wellesley line. Fiesta Rose is an older color from the Wellesley line but it's more of a pink than a fuchsia. 

I've tried taking pictures of my various pink purses but they never turn out true to color. They're really hard to capture accurately but they're so gorgeous in person! I'll see if I can find some I took of Deep Pink last year.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Thank you for all the info!! I've had my eye on little minka, small Leslie, and emmy. I think I will end up having to buy from eBay for a minka or leslie because there aren't many color options left on various department store websites. Are they being discontinued?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Silverstar16, which color pink is in your avatar? It's beautiful! !


----------



## silverstar16

It's Deep Pink, but it's actually a little less fuchsia in real life. It's still very pink but I think it looks a bit more fuchsia in photographs which can be a bit misleading.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Received my little minka in dusty emerald today and I love the style!! The packaging was adorable as well. I really wish I would have found this style sooner so I could have gotten more colors. Dusty emerald is really pretty but I do wish it was a bit of a deeper color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Harley77 said:


> Received my little minka in dusty emerald today and I love the style!! The packaging was adorable as well. I really wish I would have found this style sooner so I could have gotten more colors. Dusty emerald is really pretty but I do wish it was a bit of a deeper color.


Enjoy her! I have her and love her! She's going out for her maiden voyage today.


----------



## baglover1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Enjoy her! I have her and love her! She's going out for her maiden voyage today.



everyone that sees you will be drooling


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Sorry for the million questions on available pink options but I have a few more. Which kate spade pink is closest to pink ruby, fuchsia, or bright magenta from coach? I have something in all 3 colors.  I just want to try and get the best idea possible before buying another kate spade since I will probably have to buy from eBay and won't be able to return it if I don't love the color. Pictures can be so deceiving for pink.


----------



## pringirl

My minka stitches came apart after just 2 months!! I'm mortified!!!


----------



## baglover1973

pringirl said:


> My minka stitches came apart after just 2 months!! I'm mortified!!!



OMG...IS THIS french navy? SO Sorry....


----------



## pringirl

baglover1973 said:


> OMG...IS THIS french navy? SO Sorry....



It's Atlantic Blue.. I'm so upset cos it's currently my fave bag..


----------



## baglover1973

pringirl said:


> It's Atlantic Blue.. I'm so upset cos it's currently my fave bag..



ARE YOU going to contact repairs?  You should


----------



## BeachBagGal

pringirl said:


> My minka stitches came apart after just 2 months!! I'm mortified!!!


Oh yikes that's no good! Hopefully KS will repair it for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## pringirl

baglover1973 said:


> ARE YOU going to contact repairs?  You should







BeachBagGal said:


> Oh yikes that's no good! Hopefully KS will repair it for you. Keep us posted.



Just emailed kate spade customer service with the pics. Shall await their reply. Hopefully the local kate spade will take on the coordination on repair, since I'm not based in the US. I did read on their website that there's a one year warranty on their handbags. Keeping fingers crossed!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pringirl said:


> Just emailed kate spade customer service with the pics. Shall await their reply. Hopefully the local kate spade will take on the coordination on repair, since I'm not based in the US. I did read on their website that there's a one year warranty on their handbags. Keeping fingers crossed!!


Okay. I hope it works out!


----------



## baglover1973

KEEP us posted and good luck!


----------



## BeachBagGal

I just packed up my Dusty Emerald Little Minka (LOVE the color - used all summer!) and now I'm using my new love - Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB in Tawny/light gold hw.


----------



## baglover1973

BeachBagGal said:


> I just packed up my Dusty Emerald Little Minka (LOVE the color - used all summer!) and now I'm using my new love - Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB in Tawny/light gold hw.



gorgeous!
I need to take out dusty emerald.


----------



## BeachBagGal

baglover1973 said:


> gorgeous!
> I need to take out dusty emerald.


Thanks! It was hard to pack her away, but I am eager to use some of my new bags! The color Dusty Emerald still makes me swoon everytime I see it. Thanks to everyone here with their pictures and love for this bag in this color I knew I HAD to have it! No regrets. She will be put in her bag to sleep for awhile while I play with some of my new bags.


----------



## baglover1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks! It was hard to pack her away, but I am eager to use some of my new bags! The color Dusty Emerald still makes me swoon everytime I see it. Thanks to everyone here with their pictures and love for this bag in this color I knew I HAD to have it! No regrets. She will be put in her bag to sleep for awhile while I play with some of my new bags.



for sure! that RM is stunning! just took out my black beckon hobo this weekend....  Enjoy your time with your other babies


----------



## pringirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay. I hope it works out!





baglover1973 said:


> KEEP us posted and good luck!



Just sent my little minka for repair, which is foc within first year of warranty for bags. I would be without my beloved bag for 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## pringirl

Just an update!! Got back my little minka 5 weeks after I sent it in for repairs. KS cs is great!!


----------



## carinas

I just sent my French Navy in for repair. I have to give KS cs thumbs up, it was a very smooth process and I hope they will fix it well and I get to use my Minka soon again. Meanwhile I will carry Small Haven .


----------



## BellestChele

carinas said:


> I just sent my French Navy in for repair. I have to give KS cs thumbs up, it was a very smooth process and I hope they will fix it well and I get to use my Minka soon again. Meanwhile I will carry Small Haven .




I hope that they repair your Minka quickly! I just got one from ebay and I'm a little worried that two people have had to send them in for repair. What happened to yours that needed fixed?


----------



## carinas

BellestChele said:


> I hope that they repair your Minka quickly! I just got one from ebay and I'm a little worried that two people have had to send them in for repair. What happened to yours that needed fixed?



Congrats! What color did you get?

My Minka's stitches were broken in the inside corner where flap connects to bag.

I don't baby my bags but I don't abuse them either and based on my judgement it was definitely defect on KS part. Not every Minka has a problem, I've had black one in the past and it still looked new after months of use.


----------

